# Grass in the Garden



## The Oak (Mar 16, 2011)

Is there anything i can do to kill the grass in my garden? There has been a total take over of grass and i dont know what to do... i'm thinking of tarping it for the next few months but im afaird that my not solve my problems. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

If it's bermuda grass than you've got the right idea - solarization. Not sure I'd use a tarp though...you can get black or clear plastic...I forgot the thickness. Ahh hek here is a link... You'll need to seal out the air from the perimeter for the best effects.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soil_solarization

I've done this on a small section of yard and it really does work. You'll need to replenish the soil life by adding something like a high quality compost and\or something called Medina soil activator.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

A chemical solution that works is RoundUp or one of several knock-offs with *glyphosphate* .

For a natural approach, just till, till, till....or if you have equipment run your disc over it until you get a good grass free bed.

Covering can work but it takes your garden out of commission for a good while and won't be long before time to start some fall plants.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Pear Burner*

If your not in a burn ban you can use a pear burner.Fits on propane bottle.They used to have cheap ones at Harbor Freight I used Roundup and its knockoffs.For years they said it was safe now they say it may not be so safe???????? Black plastic will do it tar paper too.Till Till Till will too. Someone said above...cva34


----------



## The Oak (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks for the advice... I'd rather not use roundup if possible so i will try excessively tilling it and see what happens.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The Oak said:


> thanks for the advice... I'd rather not use roundup if possible so i will try excessively tilling it and see what happens.


Prediction...weight loss, increased physical stamina, improved conditioning, and best of all maybe...no need to pay someone for use of an exercise facility....and oh yes, no more grass.


----------



## The Oak (Mar 16, 2011)

I my need to rethink my decision.... perhaps after a few cold ones tonight i can come up with a better idea... I know I come up with some pretty good ideas after a few


----------



## EagleOne (Jun 12, 2011)

Your gonna continue having that problem if you dont fix how its getting in your garden.Do you have a barrier?If you do you need to dig up behind it(garden side) about 12-18'' and but a weed barrier(black plastic,etc...)from the lip and down for about a foot or so.That far down so it wont interfere with plants growing in the garden and so the weeds wont root into your garden.If you dont have a barrier.You need one.Landscape timbers and rebar(pieces) are the cheapest to raise your bed.PM me and i'll text you a pic of my newly created one.Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

Hi Yield makes a liquid grass killer that doesn't kill other plants. I tried it on some Monkey grass for a test and it killed the bermuda only. It has worked on other varieties of peppers, and flowers, but still haven't tried it on tomatoes. It is expensive but it works when applied as directed.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*getting rid of grass*

My Grandpa used to apply a heavy hoe about daylight every day until there were no more weeds or grass. Worked very well altho somedays he didn't come in until after dark. He always had a beautiful garden.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

mix a little roundup at the proper rate and paint the weeds w a 4" sponge roller on a stick

it goes pretty quick and roundup/glyophosphate is inert in the soil after a few months


----------

